# Sea Time



## 30 for 30 (24 Aug 2005)

I've done some searching with respect to a sailor's time at sea and, sorting amongst a lot of different feedback from this forum, have the following impression:

- It seems a sailor will do about one long-term deployment (6 straight months abroad) every 2-3 years (though in post 911-type "full mobilization" deployment scenarios the long term deployments are more frequent) 

- The remaining deployments consist of shorter trips that vary from around 2 weeks to a month or two.

- In years when a six-month long-term tour is not undertaken, sea time amounts to around six or so months per year, spread among several smaller deployments as noted above.

Does this sound accurate, or does sea time vary too much to give one an "average" picture. Thanks for any  input.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Aug 2005)

RNW said:
			
		

> I've done some searching with respect to a sailor's time at sea and, sorting amongst a lot of different feedback from this forum, have the following impression:
> 
> - It seems a sailor will do about one long-term deployment (6 straight months abroad) every 2-3 years (though in post 911-type "full mobilization" deployment scenarios the long term deployments are more frequent)
> 
> ...



It varies far too much....it depends on the readiness level of your ship. whats going on in the world, the state of the navy fuel budget. I have seen low readiness units have more sea time then high readiness units.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (25 Aug 2005)

RNW,

My fiance is on HMCS Iroquois. I have been with him for almost a year and a half and next year is the first time he has sailed while we are together. He sailed back in '03 (Im sure thats it). He was placed under "conditions" just shortly after returning from sea so he couldnt sail for the longest of time. Those "conditions" have been removed, however, the ship is going for a small port visit soon and he wont be able to go once again because he is on course for the trade he is in. They are going for 4 or 5 days. They will be portside for a day or two and sail home. Long enough for them to get seatime. He isn't happy about this -LOL- He really wont sail with them until they do work ups for sailing next year. He's on this course now and that takes priority until November.

I guess what "I'm" trying to say, is many factors can play a role in why or why not your sailing or your lengths at sea. Right now they are scheduled to sail August '06 for 4 1/2 months, however, if the ship isnt ready, they will be leaving earlier to relieve the Athabaskan and the sail will only be about 3 months. Nothing, I'm sure of, is ever set in stone with the military. Just from being a spouse of someone in the navy, its not easy for me, so I can't imagine the frustration that sets in for those of you who do serve. Take care til next time...

S.Bradbury


----------



## Springroll (25 Aug 2005)

I agree ex-Dragoon. 

I used to have a neighbour who spent 8 out of 12 years of marriage at sea. Then I know of some who have only done a few week trips here and there, nothing longer than 6 weeks.

It all depends.


----------



## 30 for 30 (25 Aug 2005)

Thanks very much for your comments.


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Aug 2005)

Some people end up being posted from a ship that is going out of high readiness to another who is just ramping up. Then they end up doing a lot of time at sea over a long period.

Worst case for me in a 24 month period:

NATO (6 Months)
NATO :crybaby: (6 Months)
Missile Shoot X 2 (3 Months)
Fish Pat (2 Months)
Strong Resolve (1.5 Month)
Workups (1.5 Month)
*Total  20 months at sea in a 24 month period.*

Mind you, this isn't the norm and you may end up on a ship that only goes to sea 1-2 months a year.

As well, different trades have extremely different Sea/Shore ratios.


----------



## 30 for 30 (25 Aug 2005)

Interesting. Which trades get to go to sea the most?


----------



## Springroll (25 Aug 2005)

It's not really a matter of what trade but what ship you're on.

For example, quite a few years ago it seemed like HMCS Winnepeg was always out at sea whereas the HMCS Algonquin seemed like it was never out.

Usually it depends on what ship is ready duty, and even that doesn't matter that much nowadays


----------



## Inch (25 Aug 2005)

Actually, it does depend on trade sometimes.

Believe it or not, the Air Force trades tend to go to sea more often than most Navy types. There's been Sea King aircrew and technicians that have around 300 sea days per year. This is because unlike the navy, we're not posted to any particular ship, we rotate through the high readiness ships. There's 7 CPF's and 2 280s on the East coast, yet we only have 4 Air Dets.


----------



## Springroll (25 Aug 2005)

You are right...I wasn't thinking about the air force when answering it, just ships crew. 

Thank you for posting that.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Aug 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Actually, it does depend on trade sometimes.
> 
> Believe it or not, the Air Force trades tend to go to sea more often than most Navy types. There's been Sea King aircrew and technicians that have around 300 sea days per year. This is because unlike the navy, we're not posted to any particular ship, we rotate through the high readiness ships. There's 7 CPF's and 2 280s on the East coast, yet we only have 4 Air Dets.



I am curious how long an Air Det/crews are designated to be going to a sea going unit?


----------



## Inch (25 Aug 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I am curious how long an Air Det/crews are designated to be going to a sea going unit?



For the first 4 years or so of our posting to 423 Sqn we would be heading to sea quite often, after that we typically end up in the Readiness Cell, Operations or something similar and do mostly shore based flying. Then after 5 years it's time for a posting, this could be to 443 Sqn on the west coast if we're lucky which would shake out the same as the 5 years at 423, ie 4 years of sailing followed by a year or so of staff type work and shore based flying. We could also end up at 406 Sqn which is the training Sqn and not a designated sea going position as well as other positions in the MH community or even out of the community all together.

So, 423 and 443 Sqns are the only designated sea going positions for the MH community and a posting there lasts 4-6 years. Kind of general I know, but there's a lot of different factors that dictate how long we stay in the sea going positions.


----------



## TCBF (27 Aug 2005)

Sea time, Eh?  Arrrrrr Billy.  Waterbeds count?   I knew this girl....

Then there was the time I passed out on the back deck of my Leopard tank and pissed myself. 

Does that count as sea time?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Spr.Earl (27 Aug 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Sea time, Eh?   Arrrrrr Billy.   Waterbeds count?     I knew this girl....
> 
> Then there was the time I passed out on the back deck of my Leopard tank and pissed myself.
> 
> ...


No Billy,it's how many times you've been blown ashore.


----------



## Spr.Earl (27 Aug 2005)

You Gray Funnel types don't know what it's like to do just 15 knots and spend 5 or 6 week's at sea to deliver a cargo too all points of the Globe,that's Sea Time. 

My longest trip was close on 60 day's to Venice via the Cape with hard wood from Indonesia,with one stop in Cape Town for bunkers and stores, I lost out and ended up on harbour watch in Cape Town.
We ran out of beer and spirits and got fed up of watching reruns of the movies,this was the day's of movie 16mm projectors not dvd,cd, etc. we had big prob.'s with a few of the crew going squirrelly as one  lost his Nut and ran down the ally way with fire axe trying to kill another crew member,it took 6 of us to tackle him and the Mate to give him a knock out shot,he was out for a day. 

That's Sea Time.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Aug 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> You Gray Funnel types don't know what it's like to do just 15 knots and spend 5 or 6 week's at sea to deliver a cargo too all points of the Globe,that's Sea Time.
> 
> My longest trip was close on 60 day's to Venice via the Cape with hard wood from Indonesia,with one stop in Cape Town for bunkers and stores, I lost out and ended up on harbour watch in Cape Town.
> We ran out of beer and spirits and got fed up of watching reruns of the movies,this was the day's of movie 16mm projectors not dvd,cd, etc. we had big prob.'s with a few of the crew going squirrelly as one   lost his Nut and ran down the ally way with fire axe trying to kill another crew member,it took 6 of us to tackle him and the Mate to give him a knock out shot,he was out for a day.
> ...



No sea time is 74 days off a supposed ally cost not knowing when you will get home, not being told anything, no being given any sort of glimmer of hope but being able to go on every watch doing your job as well as you did the first day.


----------



## Navalsnpr (27 Aug 2005)

Sea time is what you make off it.. If you always complain and try to get out of going to sea, then your time at sea just appears to be long and drawn out..... like watching a kettle boil on the stove!!

If you make the most of it and keep yourself busy, then it goes by faster.


----------



## NCRCrow (28 Aug 2005)

...the boys just dusting off the sea salt from the epaulettes.

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Aug 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> No sea time is 74 days off a supposed ally cost not knowing when you will get home, not being told anything, no being given any sort of glimmer of hope but being able to go on every watch doing your job as well as you did the first day.


Relax I just posted to see if I could get a rise out of one of you and I did. 
Also your post sounds just like the Merch;Where are we going next?Don't know say's the old man.It's the same story of all who go to sea and has been for centuries and will be for centuries to come.
There has alway's good natured ribbing between the Merch and Gray Funnel Line.
We know how much time you spend at sea when on Op.'s and the Merch. respects you for that never mind sharing a compartment with 10+ other hairy bag's.We know that you are our Guardian Angels in time of Peace but more so in time of War.

I have a lot of respect for you all.
Just having a little fun so don't go off the deep end. ;D

Fair Winds and Following Seas to you all.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Aug 2005)

LOL you got me.......... >


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (7 Sep 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> It varies far too much....it depends on the readiness level of your ship. whats going on in the world, the state of the navy fuel budget. I have seen low readiness units have more sea time then high readiness units.



I searched around to see if I could find the answer to my question.  But to no luck.  I'm wondering is there a way in finding out the readiness levels of Canada's ships?  Or is that information which can't be posted on the internet?


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Sep 2005)

Gunner_Pyza said:
			
		

> I'm wondering is there a way in finding out the readiness levels of Canada's ships?   Or is that information which can't be posted on the internet?



Only one thing to say about that

*OPSEC*


----------



## Marsh (22 Sep 2005)

Hey,

I'm wondering if anyone knew how much sea time Naval Combat System Engineers get? I know that they are out with the fleet for a year after training, and 2 years after they pass their exam, but what about after? Or are they stuck on shore for the rest of their careers?


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Sep 2005)

Marsh said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if anyone knew how much sea time Naval Combat System Engineers get? I know that they are out with the fleet for a year after training, and 2 years after they pass their exam, but what about after? Or are they stuck on shore for the rest of their careers?



Normally they will complete the following sea tours:

 phase 6 - 1 year
 A/HOD - 2 years
 HOD - 2 years


----------



## Marsh (22 Sep 2005)

Thanks. Is it possible to request for more tours afterwards, or is it normally left for new engineers?


----------



## FSTO (23 Sep 2005)

Marsh said:
			
		

> Thanks. Is it possible to request for more tours afterwards, or is it normally left for new engineers?



Only if you enjoy getting chewed out by MARS Officers all the time. ;D


----------

